# what happend to ''ORLIES''lowrider mag?



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

remember that ghetto shit? :biggrin:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 21 2005, 09:54 PM
> *remember that ghetto shit?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3454124[/snapback]​*


 :uh: i guess not not pinche pendejos!


----------



## JAYSIN_901_RIDAZ (Jul 23, 2002)

i wouldnt say ghetto, but they mag was bangin..what happened to them?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i picked it up a few times years ago.havent seen it in at least 4 years


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

orlie sold da mag biz..in 99. an da new owners ran it 2 da ground,also orlie lives in phx az where he still in bizness.........damm guy is old as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

they stopped making them


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 22 2005, 09:28 AM
> *they stopped making them
> [snapback]3456586[/snapback]​*


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree that Ristra Publishing ran it into the ground but that's why Orlie sold it in the first place, it was hurting. Back in the day there were only two magazines to buy, Lowrider and Orlies. I always bought them both even though Orlies was doing it a little different. But it was about Lowriding so I had to get it. But it never got any better like Lowrider did and then came Street Customs and I guess that's when I decided to stop buying it.

I still give it up for all of Orlies efforts, he was lifting cars in L.A. before he even had the magazine and he's still going. He is a part of our history.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yes, i agree.... Orlie Coca is for sure,a lowriding legend.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I know I've seen them newer than '99. I always liked that mag, they had lots of full page pics. I liked scrape and street cruisin the best, but I only ever had a few.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

There have been many magazines over the years representing their opinions of the lowrider way of life and many videos as well. The problem is we always compare them to the best but what's wrong with the rest? The more we hate the less number of avenues we have to represent our lifestyle. A few magazines and videos have went out of business and it makes it look like the lifestyle has faded out a little but the fact is that they didn't get the support required to stay a float. We need to stay positive toward one another in our lifestyle and business ventures that are lowrider related. If you have critisism about a lowrider related company, there are many ways to express your matters in a positive way.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, I miss that magazine! To be honest it was one of my favorites.


----------



## ThePower316 (Mar 29, 2003)

Ha, I was checking out a old orlie's mag last night....


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ThePower316_@Jul 23 2005, 02:12 PM
> *Ha, I was checking out a old orlie's mag last night....
> [snapback]3463494[/snapback]​*


 damn i never did get the second issue for that one yakima show ... :angry: 

i think thats when orlies dried up ... 

i got a few old issues laying around of oriles... ok they are in folders ...and lrms are sorted by years ... and the other stuff like scape and what not is in with my lowridaz folder ... the two great discontinued mags also blvd three... i guess orlies kinda comes in fourth now that I think about it


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah I remember when they were in Yakima Three Star did the music and I got all my emblems gold plated damn that was a long time ago


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 23 2005, 01:58 AM
> *There have been many magazines over the years representing their opinions of the lowrider way of life and many videos as well. The problem is we always compare them to the best but what's wrong with the rest? The more we hate the less number of avenues we have to represent our lifestyle. A few magazines and videos have went out of business and it makes it look like the lifestyle has faded out a little but the fact is that they didn't get the support required to stay a float. We need to stay positive toward one another in our lifestyle and business ventures that are lowrider related. If you have critisism about a lowrider related company, there are many ways to express your matters in a positive way.
> [snapback]3462548[/snapback]​*


Couldn't have said it better myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 22 2005, 08:30 PM
> *Yes, i agree.... Orlie Coca is for sure,a lowriding legend.
> [snapback]3460307[/snapback]​*


Prehistoric he is, He was the first man to lift a Brontosaurus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 22 2005, 12:54 AM
> *remember that ghetto shit?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3454124[/snapback]​*



Man, you are one dumb fucker.

You make posts asking about putting airbags on a goddamn bigbody, then you sit here and make a topic dissing a very legendary lowrider who has done more for the lowriding lifestyle than you ever will.



man, some people should be banned from this site and from breathing good air.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 26 2005, 02:53 PM
> *Man, you are one dumb fucker.
> 
> You make posts asking about putting airbags on a goddamn bigbody, then you sit here and make a topic dissing a very legendary lowrider who has done more for the lowriding lifestyle than you ever will.
> ...


Jason...Jason! Calm down man! It's alright. Some people just don't know better. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 26 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Jason...Jason! Calm down man! It's alright. Some people just don't know better. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3483068[/snapback]​*



this site has to many dumb kids on it these days.



i just read a topic where a guy asked a question about a battery, and some dude is dissing him about the question he asked, but the guy doing the dissing has a dodge neon with hydraulics.





man, i need to be a mod, i would solve the bandwidth problems by banning morons who post dumb shit.




btw, whats up Tyrone?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 26 2005, 01:58 PM
> *this site has to many dumb kids on it these days.
> i just read a topic where a guy asked a question about a battery, and some dude is dissing him about the question he asked, but the guy doing the dissing has a dodge neon with hydraulics.
> man, i need to be a mod, i would solve the bandwidth problems by banning morons who post dumb shit.
> ...


 I know what youre saying, some of these guys need to listen and ask questions rather than replying so much,they may learn something.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 26 2005, 02:58 PM
> *this site has to many dumb kids on it these days.
> i just read a topic where a guy asked a question about a battery, and some dude is dissing him about the question he asked, but the guy doing the dissing has a dodge neon with hydraulics.
> man, i need to be a mod, i would solve the bandwidth problems by banning morons who post dumb shit.
> ...


I thought you were a Moderator. Well, you have my vote to be one.

Nothing much is up. Just waiting for my moonroofto be finished. 

You never answered my question; are you coming out for the Super Show?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ORLIE is a pillar in the lowriding community. And lucky for us in AZ, he is still selling hydro equipment and parts. I even think he and his son do some installations too. EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW RESPECT!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 26 2005, 04:08 PM
> *I thought you were a Moderator. Well, you have my vote to be one.
> 
> Nothing much is up. Just waiting for my moonroofto be finished.
> ...



nah, I dont think I am going to the super show.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 26 2005, 03:10 PM
> *ORLIE is a pillar in the lowriding community.  And lucky for us in AZ, he is still selling hydro equipment and parts.  I even think he and his son do some installations too.  EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW RESPECT!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3483249[/snapback]​*


Any information such as shop number and address? He's in Phoenix, right?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 26 2005, 03:11 PM
> *nah, I dont think I am going to the super show.
> [snapback]3483256[/snapback]​*


C'mon out Jason! If you need a place to crash, my home is your home.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 26 2005, 01:11 PM
> *Any information such as shop number and address? He's in Phoenix, right?
> [snapback]3483260[/snapback]​*



yup...roughly 23rd ave and Van buren...i'll look for a buisness card and then post the info


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 26 2005, 12:58 PM
> *this site has to many dumb kids on it these days.
> i just read a topic where a guy asked a question about a battery, and some dude is dissing him about the question he asked, but the guy doing the dissing has a dodge neon with hydraulics.
> man, i need to be a mod, i would solve the bandwidth problems by banning morons who post dumb shit.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 26 2005, 04:13 PM
> *C'mon out Jason! If you need a place to crash, my home is your home.
> [snapback]3483270[/snapback]​*



thanks.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

DID anyone ever get a photo shoot with orlies and not end up in the magazine. HE was in houston back in the day and shot about 4 cars then no one heard from him. just thought i would ask. there were no more issues after that day.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Orlie Coca
Business 602-256-2465 Fax 602-256-2466 Cell 602-695-2752 Between 730am & 730pm Arizona time


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 26 2005, 02:58 PM
> *this site has to many dumb kids on it these days.
> i just read a topic where a guy asked a question about a battery, and some dude is dissing him about the question he asked, but the guy doing the dissing has a dodge neon with hydraulics.
> man, i need to be a mod, i would solve the bandwidth problems by banning morons who post dumb shit.
> ...


whats fucked up hes not a kid..


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

I just scored 11 issues of Orlie's lowriding off a friend that was having a clean out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 26 2005, 01:13 PM~3483274
> *yup...roughly 23rd ave and Van buren...i'll look for a buisness card and then post the info
> *


Orlies son Chris coca has his own shop lifting cars here in albuquerque NM


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

WOW! This topic is over 3 years old, that may be the oldest bump I've seen.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 24 2008, 06:59 PM~11690122
> *WOW!  This topic is over 3 years old, that may be the oldest bump I've seen.
> *


x2.


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Sep 24 2008, 06:59 PM~11690122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 :biggrin: for old school topic


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

I got some late 80's-late 90's Orlies mags in storage. Started buying Street Customs after that. Orlies is a real rider.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

He just passed away, RIP


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a few of there issue's


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> He just passed away, RIP


Wow. RIP to one of the lowrider hydraulics pioneers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice collection. wash that blanket though. :burn:


brn2ridelo said:


> I have a few of there issue's


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> nice collection. wash that blanket though. :burn:


That's just a bit of the collection I have and that's as clean as its gona get for that blanket


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

how much for the bambi blanket? :nicoderm:


brn2ridelo said:


> That's just a bit of the collection I have and that's as clean as its gona get for that blanket


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

They for sale? Or you are just teasin


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> They for sale? Or you are just teasin


just teasin 



DJLATIN said:


> how much for the bambi blanket? :nicoderm:


thats classic ill let it go for $100,000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

does it got stonegrips?


brn2ridelo said:


> just teasin
> 
> 
> thats classic ill let it go for $100,000


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> does it got stonegrips?


All day long


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


brn2ridelo said:


> All day long


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man the last few years the editing SUCKED in the magazine was very different from lowrider so i got it from time to time. but the last editor just did not know jack about ridin. and some of the captioning....


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

I actually got to see some of the pics back in the day from one of the photographers, the pictures were pretty clean and shiny actually pretty good, but for some reason the printing wasn't too good by the time they were put in the mag they were blurry and out of focus.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ebay.com has em for about $12 bucks each.


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

R.I.P. Orlie


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

What was the last issue


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!










__I talked to the the familia and they want people to know the Cruise ends at Mr Lucky"s 3660 Grand Ave.
There will be a dinner at 5pm and the whole thing ends at 12 midnight. If you cant make the cruise please come out and enjoy dinner and check out all the Lowriders. uffin:

I found this Teaser Video of a Interview with Orlies but i could'nt find the Interview.:dunno:





_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes a link to all the pic's and video coming from what the familia is calling the "Orlie Coca Tribute". Plus its where you can post up anything Orilies! uffin:

__http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/354515-orlies-fest.html_


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

I met a gril when I lived in Burque that claimed to model for Orlie's Magazine if any one can look up the name Maryann McDonald, to see if it was true........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

google is a good search engine


implala66 said:


> I met a gril when I lived in Burque that claimed to model for Orlie's Magazine if any one can look up the name Maryann McDonald, to see if it was true........


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

implala66 said:


> I met a gril when I lived in Burque that claimed to model for Orlie's Magazine if any one can look up the name Maryann McDonald, to see if it was true........


i found her 







http://www.viewmontmedical.com/primemed/physicians/mcdonald.php


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GUESS SHE REMINDS HIM OF HIS 1ST GRADE TEACHER :burn:


warning said:


> i found her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> GUESS SHE REMINDS HIM OF HIS 1ST GRADE TEACHER :burn:


Like fine wine.


----------



## ajoelane62bonniville (Jan 15, 2013)

I was living in bellflower/noralk area in 1978, My pontiac was lifed in the rear and Orlie was the guy to call any time night or day. A slow down valve went out and he broght me one at 3am as my car was laying in the street in bellflower. He is the Godfather of Hyd's. Much love and respect for him and his family. I ran across an article stating that he passed away last dec. I pray that was a misprint. Sorry I did not note the site I read that on. I will back track my web history and repost. I for one have little use for hearsay and such.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

post up any pics of your rides and yourself so that we can see how it is. :nicoderm:


ajoelane62bonniville said:


> I was living in bellflower/noralk area in 1978, My pontiac was lifed in the rear and Orlie was the guy to call any time night or day. A slow down valve went out and he broght me one at 3am as my car was laying in the street in bellflower. He is the Godfather of Hyd's. Much love and respect for him and his family. I ran across an article stating that he passed away last dec. I pray that was a misprint. Sorry I did not note the site I read that on. I will back track my web history and repost. I for one have little use for hearsay and such.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo familia.... :wave:

__We're on our 3rd week of the "Orlie's Tribute" on our website. We got about 20 of some real special photos of the gathering at Orlies Shop. Here are a few....



















These where shot by Stephen Botel! :thumbsup:

__Here's your link: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_The Orlie Coca Tribute video is up now! :thumbsup:
__Here's your link: __[url]http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/_[/URL]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------

